# remote desktop protocol windows CE 5.0



## Spline (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to connect a windows CE 5.0 device to a terminal server but seem quite lost at the moment. I have connected it to our wireless access point but not sure how you can view the LAN or if you even can. Sorry for the stupid question just having no luck googling it, keep on getting descriptions of what the service is and not how to configure.

thanks,
Spline


----------



## Spline (Feb 20, 2007)

Apparently this is due to having Windows CE 5.0 core as opposed to Windows CE 5.0 Professional

/sigh

Spline


----------

